# Black Trumpets



## metamethod

I am finding a lot of black trumpets on my property. Anyone know good recipes using these?


----------



## steelernation

My wife sauteed some in butter and garlic the other night and toasted them on homemade Italian bread with mozz. You can dry them, powder them and use them in breadmaking, pastamaking, etc. They are very versatile.


----------



## yergaderga

What county? If love to know what other edible fungi grow in Cumberland


----------



## foragedfungus1

Are you sure what you found are black trumpets (Craterellus cornucopioides/ C. fallax)??
I've never heard of them growing before the middle of summer.
The somewhat similar looking "devils urn" (Urnula craterium) are extremely common this time of year.
Black trumpets would be growing terrestrially (from the ground), Devil's urn would grow from wood.
From wiki:
This species is often listed in field guides as inedible, or not recommended for consumption due to its tough texture. Michael Kuo, in his 2007 book on edible mushrooms, lists the taste as "mediocre", and comments "the devil's urn is not as bad as I thought it was going to be. It's not good, mind you, but it would be possible to eat it with a forced smile if your Aunt Wanda served it to you."


----------



## lynkage

Meta,please be careful! Foragedfungus is right with the timing.


----------



## sol

Trumpets come about a month after morels...maybe 6 weeks. have found devils urn before but never very many...maybe 15 or 20 in a fairly large area. When you find trumpets they are generally in large clusters and everywhere by the hundreds unless its very dry. Then they become less prolific.


----------

